# Ikariam not loading!



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

HELP! Ikariam will not load on my laptop - just hangs, but works fine on work PC - -which is lower spec.

Has worked ok before on the lappy, but since last update has not. I have cleared all cookies etc but still no joy - any ideas ????


----------

